# there are bushes in AC3DS!



## bloodbend3r (Sep 29, 2010)

remember this *topic*?

well for picture #4, i thought that those were bushes at the top of the pic, and some of you thought that it was just the top of some trees.  well guess what?!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

yea, that's right.  BUSHES!!  with flowers, instead of fruit, but hey, i got it mostly right.

just think of the possibilities!  we can give our homes a yard now.  or just divide up the land.  or make secret forts or something to that effect.  are ya'll excited yet?!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

a link to what proves/says there's bushes would be great.. 
or just what says bushes are in the new animal crossing


----------



## ACKid9 (Sep 29, 2010)

We still need more proof that they're bushes, they could just be bigger bunches of flowers you could buy...but I think they're bushes aswell.


----------



## cori (Sep 29, 2010)

yep i saw a video on youtube and it showed bushes


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've found the video that you guys were talking about, here it is(AC3DS stuff near the end):

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AzOUHU5SKSA&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/AzOUHU5SKSA&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

I totally believe there are bushes in AC:3DS now! ^_^


----------



## bloodbend3r (Sep 29, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> a ]i gave you photographic proof that clearly shows bushes.  what more do you want?
> 
> but since you clearly missed it, here it is again, un-spoilered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloo (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice find.  Can't wait to get my hands on this game, it's a 90% reason I'm getting the 3DS in the first place


----------



## ATWA (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be getting a 3ds for this game, most likely


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 29, 2010)

Called it my ass, I saw someone predict this here months ago.


----------



## Niya (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks cool. I can't wait to play it.


----------



## bloodbend3r (Sep 29, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Called it my ass, I saw someone predict this here months ago.


prove it!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Well that's just revolutionary isn't it? Unless there are new fruits to grow on them like berries then I don't see much of a purpose, but I bet there will be.


----------



## Princess (Sep 29, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 29, 2010)

solgineer said:
			
		

> Well that's just revolutionary isn't it? Unless there are new fruits to grow on them like berries then I don't see much of a purpose, but I bet there will be.


I agree.

Berries would be really nice. I bet they would do that, noworriesihope.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I've found the video that you guys were talking about, here it is(AC3DS stuff near the end):
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AzOUHU5SKSA&feature=player_embedded'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Is it just me? Or does Bob look tall?


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice! but i think it might be a new kind of flower i think.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 5, 2010)

bloodbend3r said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterCream (Jan 16, 2011)

I heard there's lemons and grapes, bushes and shoes and bags. I'm not sure though


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone else think these aren't bushes? I mean, you can see the pot the "bush" is in. I think it's just a pot of flowers with long leaves.


----------



## ZombieMittens (Jan 31, 2011)

SockHeadx4 said:


> Does anyone else think these aren't bushes? I mean, you can see the pot the "bush" is in. I think it's just a pot of flowers with long leaves.


 I don't think they are...but I guess we won't know until the day the game is released.


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Jan 31, 2011)

SockHeadx4 said:


> Does anyone else think these aren't bushes? I mean, you can see the pot the "bush" is in. I think it's just a pot of flowers with long leaves.


 
*I'm not too sure if its bushes, myself. There are a few videos around that show a better view of them.. and they look like flowers in flower pots. *

*Also.. do bushes grow flowers? No. 

I think it's some sort of interesting if there were vines or something, which is what it looks more like, to me. *


----------



## bloodbend3r (Feb 2, 2011)

> I'm not too sure if its bushes, myself. There are a few videos around that show a better view of them.. and they look like flowers in flower pots.
> 
> *Also.. do bushes grow flowers? No. *
> 
> I think it's some sort of interesting if there were vines or something, which is what it looks more like, to me.



the rose bush says hi


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

here is living proof that bushes do flower

Have you heard the phrase 'a bush in flower'


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> *here is living proof that bushes do flower*
> 
> Have you heard the phrase 'a bush in flower'


Pardon?


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 2, 2011)

*I was looking at the video and I didn't realize the bushes had THOSE type of flowers on them. They look to me like the tropical flower plant Hibiscus that has a colorful large flower. Actually the resemblance is almost uncanny. I'm almost sure that that is what it is in the game. 

http://www.morningdewtropical.com/fb/32881239244733_b.jpg*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

It doesn't look like a bush to me.
Just a few flowers with a large collection of leaves.

Tbqh the picture shown is terrible quality and doesn't really show ****.
Find a MUCH better one and I would be inclined to agree. 

For now, Its not a bush.​


----------



## Marc Franks (Feb 2, 2011)

Look at the bushes on the side of the house.






From the looks of this it may seem as though we might be able to lay our items out side. (hopefully)








> So looks like you?re now the mayor! So what happened to Tortimer? Who is the new secretary? What new features will the game have now with you being the mayor? We don?t know the answers to that yet, but this opens up a whole new world of possibilities. Personally, this is one of my most anticipated 3DS titles, and I can?t wait to see what?s new for the franchise. Oh, and speaking of what?s new to the franchise? the screenshots show that the characters you play as in Animal Crossing are a little taller now and more realistic looking. See, that?s a start! And all of this from a handful of screens and a paragraph. Hopefully we don?t have to wait long for more!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 3, 2011)

Admiral said:


> Look at the bushes on the side of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#1: Looks like static bushes so nothing amazing. (So part of the house)

#2: I don't quite get what you mean. It just shows a guy standing there. The bench + Lamp is most likely a new town decor.

#3: At last.


----------



## Bennyboo (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought they would look stupid but that picture made me thing again (my sister will be sad she didn't get a 3DS)


----------



## Bennyboo (Mar 24, 2011)

Great, a bigger beach, i hope you can get a least your feet in the water




Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> #1: Looks like static bushes so nothing amazing. (So part of the house)
> 
> #2: I don't quite get what you mean. It just shows a guy standing there. The bench + Lamp is most likely a new town decor.
> 
> #3: At last.


 
I want more options of where the decor goes


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 26, 2011)

I get a huge ACGC vibe from these photos for some reason.
But Bob just looks gross.
But Kurt looks photoshopped into that pic, when he's not, haha!


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll leave this here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9waFTPU4L0&t=3m15s


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope the bushes are like the pile of 'leaves" in ACGC. Even though they were a small addition, they were still fun to run around in circles in!
But I have a feeling those bushes in the pics and vids are plants or fruit or something like that.


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

I hope they make the bushes similure to flowers, in which you can buy and plant them wherever you want...
I don't want them to be like the first animal crossing in which they're permanantly in place


----------



## QuickKidQuips (May 31, 2011)

I wonder what you can do with the bushes...


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if you can shake the bushes... That came out wrong.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 20, 2011)

When this game comes out, and you all realize that those are, in fact, bushes, I am going to plant my self a backyard for a garden area, assuming the bushes work like flowers and saplings and I can buy bags of them. I wonder if they take time to grow up, or if they just appear full grown like flowers? I am also going to make an elaborate maze of flowers, trees, and bushes around my house or in some public area. WILL BE SWEET


----------



## SamXX (Jun 20, 2011)

A 4 page thread about bushes that we're not even sure are bushes?

You guys are too cool. heheh


----------



## dusttball (Jun 20, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> A 4 page thread about bushes that we're not even sure are bushes?
> 
> You guys are too cool. heheh



I am damn sure they are bushes with flowers on them. What else would they be at this point? We have the video from E3 that shows the bushes quite clearly. It's like trying to argue that the trees are actually large termite mounds with sprouts of green mold and fruits on top.


----------

